# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o valor aproximado de cálcio que o teu aquário apresenta?

## Julio Macieira

Nova votação pessoal

Nem todos temos o mesmo nivel de cálcio em nossos aquarios, no entanto mesmo com variações podemos ter sucesso com vários niveis.
Indica aqui o teu nivél medio aproximado de cálcio que procuras manter no teu aquario.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Manter os níveis de cálcio em 400 ppm não prejudica a formação da estructura dos corais......vejam este link e saibam o por que.
http://www.aqua.brz.net/rep/mar125.htm

----------


## Rui Peixoto

boas,

fazia falta uma opção " tipo nunca testei...  :Smile:  ". assim já podia votar.

cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ok  :SbOk3:  

Está corrigido

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
A ultima vez que testei obtive 420 mas já foi á muuuuitoo tempo  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Nuno-Santos

Normalmente e acreditando nos valores que são monitorizados pelo monitor  de cálcio da PinPoint e pelos testes que faço para comparar os valores rondam sempre os 420mg/l.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
O meu dá +- 380
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Roberto Passos

Ca em 425  e RA em 9
acredito que esta votação seria mais rica em informações se associasse Ca a RA.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Boas 
Eu tento manter o ca sempre a volta dos 400.

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Pessoal,

O meu cálcio está em 430, mas um amigo me disse que como o meu KH está baixo (6.7), o cálcio não deve estar sendo absorvido pelo aquario.

Isto procede ?

Seguem os meus testes:

Dia 5/fev 
PH=8  Nit = 5 KH=7,7 Alk=2,74 Cálcio=440

Após ter reduzido de 04 para 02 medidas por semana o suplemento de cálcio da reef and marine: 

Dia 17/fev
PH = 7,9 Nit=5 KH=6,7 Alk =2,4 e Cálcio = 430 

Meu aquário hoje está com 02 meses e tudo parece ir bem, com os corais abrindo e crescendo bastante.

Grato,

Vlamir

----------


## Lauro Mera de Souza

Olá a todos, 

Tentei mandar uma mensagem mas acho que não der certo. Vou tentar novamente.

Tenho um aqua de 160 L, montado a cerca de 3 meses. A pouco mais de um mês comecei a introduzir os animais, principalmente corais moles (apenas um frogspwan) e alguns peixes (2 ocelaris, 2 clarckii, 1 tomato e 2 donzelas).
Coloquei uma anemona (buble tips) e ela ficou bem por um tempo, agora ela esta fincando branca e não abre. Notei também que alguns corais não estão como deveriam, uma kenya tree e 2 leather (um umbrella e um finger). A kenya não está mais abrindo, o leather umbrella agora parece que esta ficando bem, mas o finger não abre.
Alguém tem alguma idéia para me ajudar??? Vale dizer que o Frog que eu comprei um muda esta se desenvolvendo bem, yellow polyps, zoanthus chocolate, mushroom, cloves brown, star polyps yellow, uma estrela e os peixes estão bem.

As condições gerais do aqua são:

pH - 8/8,2
KH - estava em 4, estou corrigindo e já consegui ~7/8
Ca - 520
Mg - 1150 (já estou adicionando Mg Julian Sprung)
Nitrato - 0 (ou indetectável)
Temperatura - ocila entre 24 e 27 ºC
Densidade - 1022
Iluminação - 8 Horas com 4 lamp PL de 55 W cada, sendo que 2 são mistas (branca e actínica)
Skimmer - Dymax dimensionado para aqua de 400 L
Circulação - bomba SUNSUN de 3000 L/H, mais o recalque que é feito com bomba de 2000 L/H.

Adiciono ao aqua o suplemento para corais FUEL da aquavitro (seachem) 2 vezes por semana

Acho que é isto, se alguém puder me ajudar eu desde já agradeço.

----------


## gleidson valerier

boas lauro cara felar exatamente o proble ma e impossivel mais tenha cuidado com o que introduz no reef pois uma anemona quando morre ela libera toxina pelo reef todo algumas tb limberam sem morrer, anemona e meio complicado outro fator e o ph r,a niveis de nitrato amonia temperatura quando todos surtam 
geralmente são altos pico ou baixos.

----------

